# Aeropress as a "pour over" and issues with slightly darker roasts?



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

HI, haven't posted in some time.

I recently tried using the aeropress without the "press" bit and got a pretty good cup, in fact better than I had managed to get with this particular batch of coffee conventionally. Does anyone do this?

I'd been using the wendlboe method lately and it had been going ok for a light roast Rwandan I bought in the UK but the roasts are abit darker where I am now and it was just not working on this yirgacheffe - it was heavy bodied with little acidity. I just threw the water on and let it drain and I came out with a much cleaner cup that actually tasted far better than I had using the plunger.

I'm just wondering if this is likely because my water temperature was a bit lower (it went in to a mug first) or the fact that it drained through on its own gravity.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have done this.

The difference is likely because of the flow through the bed and a more aggressive extraction, compared to steeping with the plunger in.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

MWJB said:


> I have done this.
> 
> The difference is likely because of the flow through the bed and a more aggressive extraction, compared to steeping with the plunger in.


aha, so is it possible that with my normal plunging brews they're both actually under-extracted but one coffee is more adversely affected than the other?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyH said:


> aha, so is it possible that with my normal plunging brews they're both actually under-extracted but one coffee is more adversely affected than the other?


Well that's a subjective matter, but yes, they are probably less extracted.

Really, I'd brew to the lowest common denominator - get the most reluctant brews to extract OK, then the easier to extract coffees should fall in OK, as long as you're consistent.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

got it. I will try this with the other coffee, I quite like the idea of just leaving it, saves me standing over it with a timer... I like long brews in the Aeropress as wellbut usually don't have time for them.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been experimenting and water temp definitely seems to be doing something. If I use water from the kettle it consistently tastes bad regardless of method. If I give it some time to cool it's not too bad, most are tasting a bit under-extracted and lacking sweetness but is at least pleasant to drink.

I think also either the quality of the beans or roast is not as good as the last time I received from this supplier and it is definitely darker.. something funny going on with it anyway. Bit annoying as the previous batch was the best I had found here.

Getting some good brews by upping the extraction on other coffees, though, and they don't seem to mind water just off the boil.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

CrazyH said:


> If I use water from the kettle it consistently tastes bad


What water?


----------

